# GT Zaskar 20th anniversary Aufbau-Tipps



## huarache (20. Oktober 2010)

Hallo allerseits!

Ich habe mir jüngst einen 18" Rahmen aus der GT Zaskar 20th anniversary edition gekauft und möchte diesen aufbauen lassen.

Zu allererst jedoch, will ich diesen Rahmen pulverbeschichten lassen, matt schwarz, ganz schlicht, ganz einfach. Soll kein Hingucker-Bike werden, sondern eine Fahrmaschine mit Zaskar-Performance für die große Stadt.

Weil ich so etwas noch nie habe machen lassen, will ich jetzt fragen ob hier der eine oder andere weiß, was genau abgeklebt werden muss und vor allen Dingen wie umfänglich. Mir ist klar das das Steuerrohrinnere sowie das Tretlagergewinde frei bleiben sollte. 

ABER:

Bis zu welcher Grenze muss das ganze abgeklebt werden? Was muss auf jeden Fall frei bleiben von der "Pulverei"? Was habe ich dabei vergessen? 

Vielen Dank für nützliche Tipps in dieser Angelegenheit.


----------



## aka (20. Oktober 2010)

Nur ob ich das richtig verstehe: 
du hast einen neuen Zaskar in Ball Burnished und willst den matt schwarz pulvern? Crazy.
Weiter unten hats ein GT FOrum, dort bist du mit deinen Fragen zum Aufbau wohl besser aufgehoben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huarache (20. Oktober 2010)

Ja ich weiß, is doll krass! So ein vollkommen ungeschütztes Stück Alu einfach zu pulvern ist einfach nicht nett.  Ich will aber nicht rummprollen mit dem Teil sondern eine unauffällige Variante fahren. Ich glaube der Fame der mir verloren geht ist für mich zu verschmerzen, schließlich ist es hinterher immernoch der gleiche Rahmen, glitzert bloß nicht so doll in den Augen der Fahrrad-Elstern. Fertig! 

Wenn der Thread woanders hin soll/muss/kann, so möge der Admin ihn doch bitte verschieben. Vielen Dank für deinen Tip!


----------



## enweh (20. Oktober 2010)

Kannst dir ja 'n 08/15-Zaskar-Rahmen holen und diesen dann nach deinen Wünschen bearbeiten. Aber doch nicht diese schöne Special-Edition. Verkaufe den 20th anniversary lieber an den einen oder anderen Liebhaber.


----------



## uphillking (20. Oktober 2010)

Wenn schon mattschwarz dann doch lieber eloxieren lassen als pulvern, oder?
Weil leichter, haltbarer, besser.

Btw find ichs auch schade das wunderschöne Ball Brunished Finish "kaputt" zu machen. Ganau DAS macht ja den Zaskar Anniversary aus.


----------



## aka (20. Oktober 2010)

huarache schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß, is doll krass! So ein vollkommen ungeschütztes Stück Alu einfach zu pulvern ist einfach nicht nett.  Ich will aber nicht rummprollen mit dem Teil sondern eine unauffällige Variante fahren. Ich glaube der Fame der mir verloren geht ist für mich zu verschmerzen, schließlich ist es hinterher immernoch der gleiche Rahmen, glitzert bloß nicht so doll in den Augen der Fahrrad-Elstern. Fertig!
> 
> Wenn der Thread woanders hin soll/muss/kann, so möge der Admin ihn doch bitte verschieben. Vielen Dank für deinen Tip!



Verschieben werden die den wohl nicht...
Hier gibts sogar einen ganzen Thread ueber den Anniversary Rahmen,da kannst du dich ja einklinken:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7590624#post7590624
Aber wunder dich nicht wenn die ob deiner Idee den Rahmen matt schwarz zu pulvern beleidigend werden.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (20. Oktober 2010)

Ball Burnished sabbelt im Winter weder weg noch ist es so bling bling das man es voll innovativ mit mattschwarz übertünchen müsste.

Wie viel Geld muss ich dir gegen um dem Rahmen dieses Schicksal zu ersparen?

MfG
Stefan


----------



## huarache (20. Oktober 2010)

uphillking schrieb:


> Wenn schon mattschwarz dann doch lieber eloxieren lassen als pulvern, oder?
> Weil leichter, haltbarer, besser.
> 
> Btw find ichs auch schade das wunderschöne Ball Brunished Finish "kaputt" zu machen. Ganau DAS macht ja den Zaskar Anniversary aus.




Eloxieren? Das verändert die Oberflächenstruktur für immer weil das genau der Knackpunkt an diesem Verfahren ist nicht wahr? Geht denn das auch ohne die ganzen Toleranzstellen mit zu eloxieren? Ist doch ein Tauchbadverfahren nicht wahr?

Für mich persönlich, macht die 20th Edition den Rahmen aus, dass der in einem Rüttelbad poliert wurde bis er schicki glänzt ist mir einfach mal vollkommen egal weil ich kein Zirkuspferd fahren will. 

Das dieses Feature so gehypt wird hätte ich nicht gedacht, ist doch nur die Oberfläche meine Herren, vom umschweißen und Bommeln rankleben hat doch niemand etwas gesagt oder? Bitte verzeiht meinen frevelhaften Plan, so wie er ist kann er auf keinen Fall bleiben, geht ja garnicht, sorry! 

Eloxieren also, ich will mehr wissen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (20. Oktober 2010)

Du kannst es jetzt evtl. verschmerzen die Besonderheit der 20th anniversery Version unwiederbringlich zu Zerstören. Nur kannst du dann genausogut auch nen Bündel Geldscheine anzünden. 
Denn solltest du es mal wieder verkaufen wollen ist es nurnoch nen mattschwarz gepulvertes Zaskar kein 20th anniversery. Du solltest evtl. mal im GT-thread fragen ob nicht wer nen normales + Summe X gegen deins tauscht. Denn beim durch die Stadt kurven wirst du den Unterschied nicht merken. Und du könntest ggf noch Geld sparen.


----------



## aka (20. Oktober 2010)

huarache schrieb:


> ... bis er schicki glänzt ist mir einfach mal vollkommen egal weil ich kein Zirkuspferd fahren will.


Guenstiger kommt du vermutlich an dein Ziel indem du im naechsten Baumarkt irgend eine Spraydose oder Bleimennige besorgst.
Oder die oberflaeche mit ein wenig Batteriesaeure behandelst, aber nur ganz kurz und gut mit Wasser nachspuelen!


----------



## huarache (20. Oktober 2010)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Du kannst es jetzt evtl. verschmerzen die Besonderheit der 20th anniversery Version unwiederbringlich zu Zerstören. Nur kannst du dann genausogut auch nen Bündel Geldscheine anzünden.
> Denn solltest du es mal wieder verkaufen wollen ist es nurnoch nen mattschwarz gepulvertes Zaskar kein 20th anniversery. Du solltest evtl. mal im GT-thread fragen ob nicht wer nen normales + Summe X gegen deins tauscht. Denn beim durch die Stadt kurven wirst du den Unterschied nicht merken. Und du könntest ggf noch Geld sparen.





??? 

Kommt doch mal bitte runter Freunde! Es ist nur ein Stück poliertes Aluminium. Mann! Geld? Anzünden? Was ist los?

Ich will kein verdammtes 20th superduperblingbling Fahrrad! 

Wer hat es noch nicht verstanden? Was ändert die verdammte Farbe an der Perfomance? Wer außer ich soll sich an dem 20th anniversary Rahmen aufgeilen? Wer zur Hölle spekuliert bei einem Rahmen aus einer Edition die so derartig im Preis verfallen ist wie diese und obendruff stellenweise auch noch schlecht verarbeitet wurde, mit einer Wertsteigerung? Wer spricht hier ernsthaft von einem "Wertverlust"???

Und was macht den Wert aus? Die Vergütung der Oberfläche oder das Design+Qualität als Rahmen? 

Und wer glaubt, das man, weil das Teil Alu blank ball burnished ist, auch nur irgendeinen Vorteil bei einem im Grunde auszuschließenden Verkauf erreicht??? Als wäre es diese Tatsache die den Rahmen zu dem Rahmen macht der er nun mal ist. Mitnichten, es ist ein Rahmen, keine Kette oder ne'n Armreif oder ein Ring. 

Was sind das hier für Geschichten?

Aber danke, ihr Jungs gebt mir echt zu denken ...

1399,00

Ich frage erneut:

Was muss alles beachtet werden wenn man einen Fahrradrahmen wie diesen, der in erster Linie eine Basis für ein Fahrrad sein soll welches zum Fahren dient, pulverbeschichten will?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (20. Oktober 2010)

Auf was für ein  bist Du denn.

 Mehr kann ich zu Deiner Idee nicht sagen. 

Für Dein Vorhaben kannst Du auch ein modernes Avalanche oder einen anderen Taiwan-Zaskar nehmen. Die fahren sich genauso wie der Jubi und Du hättest jede Menge Geld gespart. Für mein Winter-Avalanche habe ich gerade mal 100 Euro für den Rahmen bezahlt.


----------



## huarache (20. Oktober 2010)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Auf was für ein  bist Du denn.
> 
> Mehr kann ich zu Deinet Idee nicht sagen.
> 
> Für Dein Vorhaben kannst Du auch ein modernes Avalanche oder einen anderen Taiwan-Zaskar nehmen. Die fahren sich genauso wie der Jubi und Du hättest jede Menge Geld gespart. Für mein Winter-Avalanche habe ich gerade mal 100 Euro für den Rahmen bezahlt.




 GT-Heini,

danke für deine Meinung zum Thema! Die ist wirklich sehr erhellend! 

Was genau hab ich eigentlich nicht gerafft?

Oberflächenveredelung am Zaskar Rahmen = Zaskar fame at all??? 

Und sonst? Alles nur Schall und Rauch? Klappts denn dann noch besser mit den Mädels wenn man das Teil in ball burnished durch die Gegend fährt? Ich check es einfach nicht. Ihr habt doch nicht im Ernst einen solchen Rahmen wegen einer polierten Oberfläche gekauft oder? 

Und was genau wird mir noch mal verloren gehen wenn ich das Teil fachmännisch pulvern lasse um kein 100%-iges Sonntagsfahrrad zu haben auf das ich aufpassen muss wie bekloppt? Das habe ich noch nicht ganz realisiert.

Bitte therapiert mich!

Und ganz nebenbei, nicht ein Mensch hat sich bislang zu der ursprünglichen Fragestellung geäußert. Irgendwie komisch, sind wohl alle so derartig geflasht von meinem Plan, dass sie erst mal garnicht klarkommen. 

Hey, wie gesagt, ich will den Rahmen nicht in rosa haben und drollige Anbauteile will ich auch vermeiden. Fahrrad zum Fahren ist das Ziel.


----------



## enweh (20. Oktober 2010)

Die Frage ist, warum du anscheinend nicht imstande warst, preisbewußter einzukaufen.


----------



## mountymaus (20. Oktober 2010)

huarache schrieb:


> Ihr habt doch nicht im Ernst einen solchen Rahmen wegen einer polierten Oberfläche gekauft oder?



Aus welchen Gründen denn sonst???
Bestimmt nicht um ihn pulvern zu lassen. Dafür kann man "gefärbte" Rahmen kaufen...


----------



## huarache (20. Oktober 2010)

enweh schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, warum du anscheinend nicht imstande warst, preisbewußter einzukaufen.





Nein! Die Frage ist warum ihr Auskenner:

1. nicht euer Wissen um die Pulverbeschichtung, soweit vorhanden, teilen könnt? 

und

2. nicht einfach mal meine Kohle meine Kohle und meine "Dummheit" meine "Dummheit" sein lassen könnt. 

Ich muss mich hier nicht rechtfertigen warum ich soviel Geld ausgegeben habe um dann einen nackten Rahmen weg zu bringen vom shiny Style und ihn deswegen 200gr. schwerer mache, schließlich habe ich niemanden von euch damit geschädigt. Oder? 

Wo wir aber gerade dabei sind, wo bekomme ich eigentlich ein aktuelles Zaskar Rahmenset in NEU zu kaufen??? Ich würde mir dann vielleicht doch noch ein zeites zulegen wollen. Jemand mit einer Ahnung hier? Wo kann ich das kaufen? In neu? Und ohne die holy ball burnished Oberfläche? 

Danke


----------



## mountymaus (20. Oktober 2010)

huarache schrieb:


> Wo wir aber gerade dabei sind, wo bekomme ich eigentlich ein aktuelles Zaskar Rahmenset in NEU zu kaufen??? Ich würde mir dann vielleicht doch noch ein zeites zulegen wollen. Jemand mit einer Ahnung hier? Wo kann ich das kaufen? In neu? Und ohne die holy ball burnished Oberfläche?
> 
> Danke



Frag mal Cyclery.de...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (20. Oktober 2010)

Grundgütiger, aus welchen Löchern kommen all diese Gestalten?


----------



## huarache (20. Oktober 2010)

cleiende schrieb:


> Grundgütiger, aus welchen Löchern kommen all diese Gestalten?





??? Sonst noch was? Was inhaltlich gehaltvolles?



Noch jemand mit einem Beitrag zum Thema Pulverbeschichten? 

Ansonsten seit ihr gerne weiter eingeladen mich zu therapieren.

Wer den Rahmen haben/retten will - PN mit Gebot in  an mich


----------



## oldman (20. Oktober 2010)

ich liebe diesen Thread jetzt schon..... 


zurÃ¼ck zum Thema:
Du musst grundsÃ¤tzlich nichts mit dem Rahmen machen , ausser ihn zu einem Pulverer bringen.
Der wird alle relevanten LÃ¶cher verschliessen (dazu hat es spezielle Gummistopfen) und den Rahmen entsprechend Deiner Farbwahl halt pulvern.

Anders beim eloxieren - da musst DU drauf achten, dass am Rahmen keinerlei anderen Metalle dran sind, sonst kÃ¶nnte es dem Eloxierer seine BÃ¤der versauen.
Da wird nichst abgeklebt, der Rahmen wird einfach ne Runde baden gehen.

In beiden FÃ¤llen mÃ¼ssen natÃ¼rlich alle Aufkleber entfernt werden, am besten mit Aceton nachreinigen. 

Wo man Rahmen pulvern lassen kann, lÃ¤sst sich hier schnell suchen/finden. 
Gute Adressen sind z.B. Brandes-Speckesser http://www.brandes-speckesser.de/oder Bikecolors http://www.bikecolours.de/
Kannst aber auch bei jedem "normalen" Pulverbeschichtungsbetrieb den Rahmen machen lassen.

P.S. mir ist es wurscht, ob ein 20th Rahmen gepulvert wird oder nicht. Ist aber imho wirklich Geldvernichtung. Mit 1399â¬ hast eh recht viel dafÃ¼r bezahlt... das ist extrem viel Geld fÃ¼r einen Alurahmen. Dann lieber verticken, von der Kohle einen gÃ¼nstigeren (qualitiv absolut gleichwertigen) GT Rahmen und diverse Komponenten plus Pulvern finanzieren.


----------



## huarache (20. Oktober 2010)

oldman schrieb:


> ich liebe diesen Thread jetzt schon.....
> 
> 
> zurÃ¼ck zum Thema:
> ...





Ganz stark! Danke! Und wie professionell! Hast mich garnicht auf auf die eventuelle SchÃ¤ndung eines limitierten Rahmens hingewiesen. 

Du bist der Mann Oldman! 

So, nachdem diese Frage geklÃ¤rt ist, kommen wie doch nun zu etwas erbaulicherem. Dem Aufbau nÃ¤mlich.

Integrierter Steuersatz ist angesagt. Welchen Steuersatz kÃ¶nnt ihr mir zu einem Preis zwischen x-60â¬ empfehlen der da gut drin funktioniert, also toll passt? So der Erfahrung nach. Das Steuerrohr sollte auf jeden Fall nachgefrÃ¤st werden egal was der Schrauber mir erzÃ¤hlt oder seht ihr das anders?

FÃ¼r die Gabel hatte ich an diese hier gedacht: http://www.transalp24.de/epages/61889209.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61889209/Products/13043-26-disc%2Bvbrake/SubProducts/13043-26-disc%2Bvbrake-0001

Singlespeedkurbel fÃ¼r vorne: dachte ich an eine Shimano Alfine mit 45 ZÃ¤hnen.

Ich wÃ¼rde sagen @ Oldman, jetzt geht's hier richtig ab, die Spezialisten kriegen gerade einen :kotz: -Krampf!
Was den Preis angeht, das war mein VK-Vorschlag! 


Danke fÃ¼r jegliche BeitrÃ¤ge


----------



## Janikulus (20. Oktober 2010)

naja dein Vorhaben ist schon ziemlich... seltsam, aber egal das wirst du eh nicht verstehen wenn du nicht ein wenig mit der Geschichte von GT auseinandersetzt. Beim 20th geht es um eine Neuauflage der Zaskar Rahmen aus den 90ern, eben in BB, schlicht, einfach, steif, dicke Alurohre, dicke Schweissnähte aber halt nach 20 Jahren GT Mountain Bikes mit moderner Geometrie und Aufnahmen für die Scheibenbremsen. Es gibt übrigens nur 500 Stück dieser Rahmen. Ist halt schon was spezielles was du da vernichten willst. Versuche also zu verstehen, dass du bei den GT Liebhabern nicht unbedingt auf Zustimmung stossen wirst!

Ich persönlich finde matt schwarzen Lack etwas langweilig und mittlerweile wieder out. Die BB Rahmen von GT haben einfach ihren Charakter. Für eine Stadtschlampe wäre ja auch jeder andere günstige GT Rahmen ausreichend.


----------



## redsandow (21. Oktober 2010)

dann solltest du aber vorher die cantisockel abflexen und verschleifen,falls du sie nicht brauchen solltest.schaut dann schon besser aus.frage ist auch,wie gut die veredelte oberfläche für pulvern geeignet ist.vielleicht komplet anschleifen?
grundlegend ist es dein ding,aber wenn,dann würde ich eloxieren.
das hier erinnert mich an einen nato grünen ferrari 348 in HH.


----------



## huarache (21. Oktober 2010)

redsandow schrieb:


> dann solltest du aber vorher die cantisockel abflexen und verschleifen,falls du sie nicht brauchen solltest.schaut dann schon besser aus.frage ist auch,wie gut die veredelte oberfläche für pulvern geeignet ist.vielleicht komplet anschleifen?
> grundlegend ist es dein ding,aber wenn,dann würde ich eloxieren.
> das hier erinnert mich an einen nato grünen ferrari 348 in HH.




Cantisockel brauche ich. Das was an Pulvergewicht drauf kommt, wollte ich dann bei den fehlenden Scheibenbremsen einsparen. 



Janikulus schrieb:


> naja dein Vorhaben ist schon ziemlich...  seltsam, aber egal das wirst du eh nicht verstehen wenn du nicht ein  wenig mit der Geschichte von GT auseinandersetzt. Beim 20th geht es um  eine Neuauflage der Zaskar Rahmen aus den 90ern, eben in BB, schlicht,  einfach, steif, dicke Alurohre, dicke Schweissnähte aber halt nach 20  Jahren GT Mountain Bikes mit moderner Geometrie und Aufnahmen für die  Scheibenbremsen. Es gibt übrigens nur 500 Stück dieser Rahmen. Ist halt  schon was spezielles was du da vernichten willst. Versuche also zu  verstehen, dass du bei den GT Liebhabern nicht unbedingt auf Zustimmung  stossen wirst!
> 
> Ich persönlich finde matt schwarzen Lack etwas langweilig und  mittlerweile wieder out. Die BB Rahmen von GT haben einfach ihren  Charakter. Für eine Stadtschlampe wäre ja auch jeder andere günstige GT  Rahmen ausreichend.




Das verstehe ich natürlich. Limitiert. Is mir alles klar. Was die Oberfläche jedoch so sehr an dem was der Rahmen ist, versauen soll, ist mir immernoch nicht ganz klar. Immerhin ist die Geometrie, die dicken Rohre, die dicken Schweißnähte usw. alles noch da. 

Leider bekommt man so leicht keinen Zaskar Rahmen zu kaufen. Gibt es nicht. Ich brauche auf jeden Fall Cantisockel und ne Größe M. Wer kann mir dabei helfen? Ich kann ja schwer jeden Händler im Bundesgebiet anrufen. 

Wenn der eine oder andere seinen Fetisch an meinem Rahmen ausleben möchte, ich bin bereit für eure Angebote. 

Übrigens, was gerade in und out ist war und ist mir schon seit jeher extrem egal. Ich muss doch niemandem gefallen. Diese Frage stellt sich mir offengestanden garnicht. Dann hätte ich letztes Jahr wahrscheinlich mein Fahrrad in schneeweiß pulvern lassen. Zum totlachen diese Stylehüpfer, von einem Trend zum nächsten. Das ist für mich gelebte Unsicherheit gepaart mit zuviel Kohle.

Nato-grüne Ferrari/Porsche/AM sind extrem cool. Fahren nicht oft rumm.


----------



## Janikulus (21. Oktober 2010)

huarache schrieb:


> Leider bekommt man so leicht keinen Zaskar Rahmen zu kaufen. Gibt es nicht. Ich brauche auf jeden Fall Cantisockel und ne Größe M. Wer kann mir dabei helfen? Ich kann ja schwer jeden Händler im Bundesgebiet anrufen.



http://cgi.ebay.de/zaskar-rahmen-GT...939582&cguid=f07aa31312a0a0e20574e344ffd6921e

sollte passen oder?


----------



## TigersClaw (21. Oktober 2010)

Vorschlag: ich habe einen 2007er Zaskar, den lasse ich nach Deinem Wunsch pulverbeschichten und wir tauschen dann. Was hältst Du davon?

Davon würden wir beide profitieren, ich wollte immer ein BB 20th, und Du musst den schönen 20th nicht durch pulvern entstellen.

Das ist ein ernstgemeinter Vorschlag.


----------



## huarache (21. Oktober 2010)

Danke für die Hinweise!

Tauschen? Nee, ich tausche nicht Neu gegen gebraucht und getragen.

Das verstehst du sicher. Ich brauche etwas am besten neues, nix gebrauchtes. Gebrauchte Dinge die einem teuer waren verkauft man nicht ohne Grund. Und weil ich ziemlich pingelig bin, finde ich garantiert irgendwas das mir nicht passt und mich traurig macht. Ohne deine Aufrichtigkeit angreifen zu wollen, neu gegen gebraucht is doch gaga. 

Das Teil bei eBay sieht gut durch aus, ist aber auch egal wenn man den Lack ab macht, nur warum sieht der Rahmen so verballert aus? Schlechter Umgang unterstelle ich. Habe einen Preis-Vorschlag drin.

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (21. Oktober 2010)

Der eBay sieht so verballert aus, weil er gebraucht ist.

Und es ist weder ein 2005er noch ein 2006er wie in der Auktion angegeben.
Ich meine auf dem Foto einen herkömmlichen Steuersatz zu erkennen. Das 2005er hatte aber bereits einen voll integrierten Steuersatz und ausserdem andere Decals. Da ich einen 2005er und einen 2007er habe, und einen 2006er auch mal hatte, weiss ich das recht genau


----------



## cyclery.de (21. Oktober 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Der eBay sieht so verballert aus, weil er gebraucht ist.
> 
> Und es ist weder ein 2005er noch ein 2006er wie in der Auktion angegeben.
> Ich meine auf dem Foto einen herkömmlichen Steuersatz zu erkennen. Das 2005er hatte aber bereits einen voll integrierten Steuersatz und ausserdem andere Decals. Da ich einen 2005er und einen 2007er habe, und einen 2006er auch mal hatte, weiss ich das recht genau



Der eBay-Rahmen ist tatsächlich Modelljahr 2004.


----------



## redsandow (21. Oktober 2010)

Soll kein Hingucker-Bike werden, sondern eine Fahrmaschine mit Zaskar-Performance für die große Stadt.

schön wenn mensch weiss was er will..stell doch einfach bilder ein wenn du fertig bist.danke


----------



## DefektesKind (21. Oktober 2010)

Das ist wie wenn man ein Specialized Ultimate lackieren würde oder der Mona Lisa mit einem Pflaster den Mund zukleben würde oder aus neinem Jaguar E-Type ein Wohmobil baut oder die blaue Mauritius rot färbt oder einen Krügerrand schwarz anmalt oder die Cheops Pyramide mit Reklame vollballert oder einen klassischen Thonet Stuhl in kleine Stücke zersägt oder den berliner Kammermusiksaal zu einer Imbiss-Bude macht oder im freiburger Schwarzen Bären einen Hamburger bestellt oder ein Ansel Adams Foto coloriert oder.........................................................................................
Es gibt einfach Sachen die macht man nicht.
 Glaube mir,es wird der Zeitpunkt kommen wo du es bereuen wirst.














Häng Dir das Teil an die Wand und besorg Dir ein anderes aktuelles Zaskar zum lackieren.
Nach 20 Jahren Fahrfreude kannst Du dann das 20th Zaskar von der Wand nehmen und es zu einem verdammt guten Preis wieder verkaufen (sind nämlich nur 500 Stk.).


----------



## TigersClaw (21. Oktober 2010)

Genau so und nicht anners.


----------



## zaskar-le (21. Oktober 2010)

Autsch.


----------



## huarache (21. Oktober 2010)

Auh weia! 

Ich frage mal gaaaanz vorsichtig:

Is der Rahmen nach dem Pulvern immernoch einer von 500 oder nicht?
Hat er danach ein Geweih? 

Wie is das nochmal mit der Wertsteigerung? Jetzt bin ich aber hellhörig geworden. Wie geht das mit den 20 Jahren? 

Wer hat Interesse? Wer braucht noch einen? Haaaallo???


----------



## planetsmasher (21. Oktober 2010)

huarache schrieb:


> Is der Rahmen nach dem Pulvern immernoch einer von 500 oder nicht?
> Hat er danach ein Geweih?



Kannst Dus oder willst Dus nicht checken?

Vorschlag zur Güte: verschon uns hier und den Preis kriegste zugeschickt.
Deal?


----------



## huarache (21. Oktober 2010)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> Kannst Dus oder willst Dus nicht checken?
> 
> Vorschlag zur Güte: verschon uns hier und den Preis kriegste zugeschickt.
> Deal?





Waaas? 

Vorschlag? Güte? Meine Güte? Checken? Was denn checken? Hääh?

Verschonen? Euch? Hier? Verstehe ich nicht! Ich hab doch den Thread aufgemacht. Da darf ich doch auch ein wenig meine Fragen zu euren Finanzanlagestrategien und allgemeinen Fetischen stellen oder etwa nicht? Sinn war eigentlich gewesen ne simple Antwort auf eine simple Frage zu bekommen. Leider gehen wie so oft in diesen Foren irgendwelche Freizeithardcoreideologen voll ab und texten einen Haufen Zeuch um eine Sache die sie selber nicht mehr greifen können oder wollen, um eben diese auf eine ganz wenig zielführende Art zu vermitteln. Oder sie haben zu viel Zeit. Oder es ist ein Sport alles aber nur nix sinniges zum eigentlichen Thema beizutragen. Einfach phänomenal!

Mmh? Planetsmasher? Bist du doll aufgebracht weil jemand nicht ganz rafft warum ein Stück Alu TOTAL VERSAUT ist wenn es ne andere Farbe bekommt? Und dann auch noch nach einer sinnvollen Erklärung fragt? Nicht das du noch total ausrastest  aber ist mein Plan etwa so, als würde man Papa-Schlumpf aus den Ü-Eiern von früher die Beinchen abknipsen? Und dann zu einer Tauschbörse mit ihm rennen? Genau so oder eher anders aber mit Blumen dran? Smash, smash


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## planetsmasher (21. Oktober 2010)

okay, meine Stimme haste. Auch für die Jahreswertung.


----------



## cyclery.de (21. Oktober 2010)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> okay, meine Stimme haste. Auch für die Jahreswertung.




Dieser Thread hat echt Unterhaltungswert


----------



## planetsmasher (21. Oktober 2010)

Yepp. Endlich mal was los hier.
BTW: divergent! ist so verdächtig still. is das evtl. sein 2.-Account?


----------



## huarache (21. Oktober 2010)

cyclery.de schrieb:


> Dieser Thread hat echt Unterhaltungswert




Danke! Das passiert mir immer wieder! Voted für mich, ich will in den schei* Re-Re-Call. Mit einem schwarzen Zaskar! Har! Und dann knallt ihr alle vollkommen durch. Schlimmer als jede Kirchenschändung wird das für euch! Da platzen die Synapsen das es nur so raucht!

GT-Ball-Burnished-ianer! Geil! Eine neue toleranzbedürftige Religion.


Ich wünsche euch allen Frieden und Licht!


----------



## zaskar-le (21. Oktober 2010)

huarache schrieb:


> Danke! Das passiert mir immer wieder!



Das wundert mich nicht. Setz Dich doch in einer ruhigen Minute mal vor den Kamin und lies Dir Deine Beiträge nochmal durch. Erwartest Du wirklich eine andere Reaktion?


----------



## TigersClaw (21. Oktober 2010)

Du kapierst es nicht oder? Du hast in Deutschland einen von ich glaube 80 Stück, und den willst Du versauen. 

Warum also nicht den 2004er aus dem eBay Link oben nehmen, nach dem Pulvern sieht er eh aus wie neu. Wenn Du dafür den 20th verkaufst, sparste sogar noch Geld, was Du in andere Komponenten investieren kannst.

Und nochmal, ein 20th Zaskar ist eben nicht einfach nur ein Stück Alu, sondern eine seltene Sonderedition eínes sowieso schon geilen Rahmens. Und sowas verändert man nicht, sondern freut sich drüber das man sowas seltenes hat.

Wenn Du das nicht kapierst, bist Du es nicht wert ein GT zu fahren. Kauf Dir ein Cube oder Canyon ... oder meinetwegen ein schwarz anodisiertes Liteville ) , da biste dann besser aufgehoben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (21. Oktober 2010)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Das wundert mich nicht. Setz Dich doch in einer ruhigen Minute mal vor den Kamin und lies Dir Deine Beiträge nochmal durch. Erwartest Du wirklich eine andere Reaktion?



Bitte den Troll nicht zitieren. So muss ich den Blödsinn doch noch lesen 

Ansonsten hab ich noch etwas


----------



## huarache (21. Oktober 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Du kapierst es nicht oder? Du hast in Deutschland einen von ich glaube 80 Stück, und den willst Du versauen.
> 
> Warum also nicht den 2004er aus dem eBay Link oben nehmen, nach dem Pulvern sieht er eh aus wie neu. Wenn Du dafür den 20th verkaufst, sparste sogar noch Geld, was Du in andere Komponenten investieren kannst.
> 
> ...




Nicht wert ein GT zu fahren , naja, ich glaube jetzt wird's langsam noch lustiger als gedacht. 

Ich habe es dann auch gerafft. Es ist wie Papa-Schlumpf die Beinchen abzuknipsen, gewissermaßen das selbe. Ich lasse es einfach bleiben und hänge ihn an die Wand. Dann nenne ich es Kunst und in 20 Jahren, wenn kein Schwanz mehr ohne Getriebekurbel oder sonst was fährt verkauf ich ihn. Hua Hua! 

Mal was anderes, wenn das Teil so heiß ist, also die Göttlichkeit des allgemeinen Zaskar-Kults mit einer modernen Geometrie kombiniert, warum glaubt ihr ausgesprochenen PRO's haben die Ingenieure dann die Seilzugführungen oben auf's Oberrohr gebaut??? Ist nicht cool. Eher schade dieses misslungene Detail oder sehe ich da etwas falsch. Hat das etwa Vorteile?

Ich bin hier um zu lernen. 

@ GT-Heini - Sag nich Troll zu mir, das is ein böser und ich bin voll lieb jaaa ...


----------



## DefektesKind (21. Oktober 2010)

huarache schrieb:


> Ich bin hier um zu lernen.



Mann dann lerne endlich.


----------



## TigersClaw (21. Oktober 2010)

huarache schrieb:


> Mal was anderes, wenn das Teil so heiß ist, also die Göttlichkeit des allgemeinen Zaskar-Kults mit einer modernen Geometrie kombiniert, warum glaubt ihr ausgesprochenen PRO's haben die Ingenieure dann die Seilzugführungen oben auf's Oberrohr gebaut??? Ist nicht cool. Eher schade dieses misslungene Detail oder sehe ich da etwas falsch. Hat das etwa Vorteile?



Schultere mal ein Zaskar, und ein Rad wo die Züge unter dem Oberrohr sind. Na merkste was?


----------



## huarache (21. Oktober 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Schultere mal ein Zaskar, und ein Rad wo die Züge unter dem Oberrohr sind. Na merkste was?



@ Defekteskind -> Name scheint zu passen, immer sehr konstruktiv am Start!


Alles klar, zum besseren schultern des Rades, klaro. Da haben die aber auch jahrelang schei*e gebaut bei GT wenn ich mir die alten Zaskar so anschaue ... nee, nee, nee, kommt Zeit kommt Rad oder wie?

Wieder was gelernt. Macht heute wohl keiner mehr ..., naja, auch die Routen ändern sich, da fährt man mehr als das man schultert denke ich ...

Klappert aber doof rumm und zerkratzt einem zwangsläufig die geile BB-Oberfläche, ach stop, dafür gibts ja die kleinen Plastikschnuffis die dann behindert klappern.

Auf jeden Fall weiß ich jetzt was der Ingenieur dachte als er das bestimmt hat, dieser brilliante Mensch, hat bestimmt auch die QA gemacht bei der Serie, damit auch alles protauglich ist.

Danke TigersClaw 

@all - Ihr seid so geil gereizt langsam, hammer, aber seht das mal positiv, dann könnt ihr in der Kirche was neues erzählen Ich feiere auf eure Göttlichkeit!!!.


----------



## DefektesKind (21. Oktober 2010)

DefektesKind schrieb:


> Das ist wie wenn man ein Specialized Ultimate lackieren würde oder der Mona Lisa mit einem Pflaster den Mund zukleben würde oder aus neinem Jaguar E-Type ein Wohmobil baut oder die blaue Mauritius rot färbt oder einen Krügerrand schwarz anmalt oder die Cheops Pyramide mit Reklame vollballert oder einen klassischen Thonet Stuhl in kleine Stücke zersägt oder den berliner Kammermusiksaal zu einer Imbiss-Bude macht oder im freiburger Schwarzen Bären einen Hamburger bestellt oder ein Ansel Adams Foto coloriert oder.........................................................................................
> Es gibt einfach Sachen die macht man nicht.
> Glaube mir,es wird der Zeitpunkt kommen wo du es bereuen wirst.
> 
> ...




Ich habs Dir so erklärt wie ich es meinem 12 jährigem Sohn erklärt hätte.
Sag mal wie alt bist du eigentlich?


----------



## huarache (21. Oktober 2010)

@ DefektesKind

Ich hab's dann auch gerafft, kommt an die Wand! Darf ich Papa zu dir sagen?


----------



## versus (21. Oktober 2010)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> Yepp. Endlich mal was los hier.
> BTW: divergent! ist so verdächtig still. is das evtl. sein 2.-Account?



ich hätte eher auf das alter ego von... na wie der vollpfosten noch gleich? getippt. ich meine aus düsseldorf war er und hat sich u. a. an einem rts vergangen. esprit und wortgewandtheit unseres patienten hier erinnern stark an den.


----------



## enweh (21. Oktober 2010)

Gutes Trolling


----------



## planetsmasher (21. Oktober 2010)

@VS: meinste den mit dem hämorhoiden-nick?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (21. Oktober 2010)

klar, good ol' hymo....

Na ja, ich freue mich immer das Geschreibsel der nächsten Generation von Leistungsträgern lesen zu können.

Ist letztlich egal ob der Bub nen Rolls mit der Sprühdose lackiert, kann eh keiner verhindern. Ist halt einfach nur


----------



## mountenbike (22. Oktober 2010)

schöner thread, sehr unterhaltsam  vom vorhaben des threadstarters inspiriert, beize ich jetzt mein mountain goat ab


----------



## huarache (22. Oktober 2010)

Den Platz an der Wand habe ich schon gefunden. Jetzt bin ich schon den ganzen Tag unterwegs gewesen um einen Schrein aus einem, natürlich ausnehmend schönen, Stück Möbel drum herum zu errichten. So mit Kerzen und Wimpeln und Blümchen und Schlümpfen mit abgeknipsten Beinchen, der ganze Scheiß eben, standesgemäß, versteht sich. 

Wenn alles fertig ist, lade ich euch ein mit mir gemeinsam den Zaskar Jubi Frame anzubeten, wer etwas Kohle locker macht darf auch mal anfassen und wer sympathisch ist und noch einen Bonus oben drauf legt kann gerne mal, "Stricher deluxe" wie ihr das ja offenbar gewohnt seid, schön ins Sattelrohr machen. Oder aber auch auf Antrag woanders hin. Nur keine homoerotischen Abenteuer bitte, das lasst schön daheim.  

Ich meld mich! 

Freunde! Ihr geilen! Ihr Kameraden der Zweiradrigkeit! Ich mag euch!


----------



## TigersClaw (22. Oktober 2010)

Dein Schaden ist wirklich enorm, und wenn Du nicht so einen Frevel planen würdest, wärste bei uns genau richtig


----------



## alecszaskar (22. Oktober 2010)

Mich interessiert es jetzt aber wirklich, wie ein ball-burnished Rahmen nach dem schwarzen eloxieren aussieht.
Wer führt solche Arbeiten aus?


----------



## GT-Sassy (22. Oktober 2010)

@ huarache, ich danke Dir. Endlich ist hier mal wieder was los.
Ich dachte schon alle sind hier ausgeflogen.

PS. mein Segen hast Du. Die BB Modelle sind mir ja bekannterweise nicht farbig genug. Und wenn schon BlinkBlink, dann Chrom


----------



## Lord Helmchen (22. Oktober 2010)

Bis jetzt hat der Troll noch nicht mal bewiesen das er überhaupt einen der Rahmen hat - kann doch gut sein das er euch alle hier komplett verarscht.

Insgeheim hoffe ich ja auch das er keinen hat... 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## planetsmasher (22. Oktober 2010)

der Gedanke kam mir auch schon. 

Bitte morgen ein Bild mit einer aktuellenTageszeitung drauf posten.

Die Forderungen wurden ja schon zur Genüge gestellt. Kann den keiner das Lösegeld aufbringen?


----------



## gwittmac (22. Oktober 2010)

Ich finde die Idee recht cool. GT ist sowieso nur noch Asien-Kack, und wenn man es sich leisten kann, für so einen Müll noch 1400 Euronen hinzulegen, kann man das Ding auch schwarz anmalen lassen.
Ich hab selber zwei Zaskars und zwei XCRs gefahren, aber seit der Kram aus Asien kommt, kommt mir sowas nicht mehr ins Haus, egal ob es davon nur 1, 80 oder werweiss-wieviele gibt. Also mal das Teil schwarz an und benutze es als Stadtschlampe. Zu viel mehr wird es sowieso nicht taugen, zumal man ja gelegentlich hört, dass diese Teile ziemlich lausig zusammengebruzelt sind. Da ist es vieleicht ganz gut, wenn man etwas schwarze Plaste drüberschmiert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (22. Oktober 2010)

Tja, ich möchte Dir die Illusion nicht nehmen, aber auch während der guten alten Zeit hat GT viele (auch hochwertige) Rahmen in Asien fertigen lassen. Die Taiwanesen zählen nicht umsonst zu den Besten Rahmenbauern.


----------



## cyclery.de (22. Oktober 2010)

gwittmac schrieb:


> Ich finde die Idee recht cool. GT ist sowieso nur noch Asien-Kack, und wenn man es sich leisten kann, für so einen Müll noch 1400 Euronen hinzulegen, kann man das Ding auch schwarz anmalen lassen.
> Ich hab selber zwei Zaskars und zwei XCRs gefahren, aber seit der Kram aus Asien kommt, kommt mir sowas nicht mehr ins Haus, egal ob es davon nur 1, 80 oder werweiss-wieviele gibt. Also mal das Teil schwarz an und benutze es als Stadtschlampe. Zu viel mehr wird es sowieso nicht taugen, zumal man ja gelegentlich hört, dass diese Teile ziemlich lausig zusammengebruzelt sind. Da ist es vieleicht ganz gut, wenn man etwas schwarze Plaste drüberschmiert...



Hast Du vielleicht auch gelegentlich gehört, dass der Rahmen in den USA geschweißt wurde? Und dass es Mängel an der Schweißqualität gab wäre mir völlig neu


----------



## Kruko (22. Oktober 2010)

Anscheinend ist Troll-Zeit  Also bleibt ruhig Jungs.

Mal schauen ob ich den "Müll", für den ich viel Geld bezahlt habe, morgen bewege.

Der "Müll" fährt sich aber sehr gut . Und ein wenig bling bling ist auch nicht ohne.


----------



## Davidbelize (23. Oktober 2010)

mann was ist hier los im gt himmel?












an den thread ersteller:
für mich ein nightmare was du da vor hast aber von dem haben wir ja schon einen hier.
der macht wenigstens fotos.


----------



## versus (23. Oktober 2010)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> @VS: meinste den mit dem hämorhoiden-nick?





cleiende schrieb:


> klar, good ol' hymo....
> 
> Na ja, ich freue mich immer das Geschreibsel der nächsten Generation von Leistungsträgern lesen zu können.
> 
> Ist letztlich egal ob der Bub nen Rolls mit der Sprühdose lackiert, kann eh keiner verhindern. Ist halt einfach nur



stimmt! dass mir der entfallen konnte...

das muss am wetter liegen. bei nebel und sinkenden temperaturen steigen die trolle nun mal aus den höhlen.


----------



## MartinE (23. Oktober 2010)

Diese Diskussion ist interessant. Ich habe zuerst gedacht, dass es sich um einen Scherz handelt. 
Ich persönlich bin auch ein Fan, Dinge zu zu belassen wie sie sind. Natürlich ist der 20th ein schicker Rahmen, aber mal ehrlich.

Der Rahmen wiegt 1800g ist in den USA geschweißt und in Taiwan poliert. Die Stuerlagersitze sollen bei vielen nicht perfekt parallel sein. Der Rahmen wurde in den USA für $900 verkauft und hatte hier 1400 gekostet.
Alles in allem ein Flop! 

GT pflegt den Namen nicht mehr. Was ist denn aus GT geworden, die Bikes werden in Bau- und Supermärkten verhökert. Was ist aus dem Zaskar von früher geworden? GT wird in 20 Jahren kaputt sein und dann sitzen einige von uns zusammen und sagen: "Erinnerst Du dich an das Zaskar vor 40 Jahren..." Von dem 20th wird keine Rede mehr sein.

Zurück zum Fred:
Es spricht doch nichts dagegen zu pulvern, die anderen ungepulverten Rahmen steigen doch im Wert und wenn man ein schweres (Supermarkt)-Bike fahren möchte...
Es gibt ja auch Leute, die kaufen ein neues Auto und als ertstes wird es zerschnitten und getunt. 

Ich persönlich würde das Bike aber nicht pulvern, das ist aber rein emotional.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (23. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin nicht der Meinung, das GT auf dem absteigenden Ast sitzt. Schau Dir mal die 2011er Palette an, das neue Carbon Zaskar, das Force Carbon, und nicht zuletzt das Fury, welcher andere Hersteller hat ein vollwertiges Carbon-DH-Bike im Programm?

Das aktuell ein paar billige GTs im Supermarkt stehen halte ich auch nicht für sonderlich schlau, aber sollte man die einfach verschrotten? Solange man die richtigen GTs wie das Zaskar nicht für 299,- im Markt um die Ecke steht, seh ich da kein Problem.


----------



## planetsmasher (23. Oktober 2010)

also zum Thema GT macht ja nix mehr:
Habt Ihr Euch ernsthaft mal die letzten beide ModelljahrgÃ¤nge angesehen? Oder ist das wieder nur son nachgeplapperter Scheiss den "man ja so gehÃ¶rt hat"?
Meiner Meinung ist GT endlich wieder dabei eine eigene Marke zu entwickeln (evtl. war dieses Mal der Besitzerwechsel wirklich nicht die schlechteste Option - aber das kann ich nur mutmassen):

-einer der wenigen Hersteller mit eigenem Federungskonzept
- innovative AnsÃ¤tze (Distortion als "Short Travel-Freerider, alle anderen packen immer nur noch mehr FW an die Bikes)
- sinnvolle Verbesserungen statt stÃ¤ndig den neuesten Scheiss
- ein Carbon-DH-Fully, hat sonst meines Wissens auch keiner
- eine zwar nicht jedermanns Sache aber dennoch sehr eigenstÃ¤ndige Farbgebung (spez. die 2011er Bikes) mal ehrlich dieser schwarz, rot, weiss Einerlei bei allen anderen Herstellern ist doch sehr laaangweilig
- gute Nischenbikes wie 29, SS, BMX etc.
-earn your Wings ist auch ein interessantes neues Branding, genau wie vorher GT is golden ein Hit war
- und ein Gesicht wie Hans Rey haben sonst auch nicht viele Marken und schon gar nicht Ã¼ber so lange Zeit

meiner Meinung  nach ist derzeit das einzige Manko, dass bei den RennrÃ¤dern das sehr eigenstÃ¤ndige TT-Design flÃ¶ten gegangen ist

und dass die RÃ¤der in D im Bau- oder Supermarkt verschleudert werden ist wohl eher dem alten Importeur als der Marke GT anzukreiden. Aber das bei diesem Importeur auch niemals nur ein Tropfen Herzblut in die Marke GT geflossen ist, ist allen "altgedienten" Forums-Usern auch nix neues


also ums kurz zu machen und Tante KÃ¤the zu zitieren:


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0xIECkaMVA"]YouTube        - Wutrede Rudi VÃÂ¶ller[/nomedia]


ab 0:22 passts perfekt.

Just my 0,02â¬

RockOn Planetsmasher - der sich jetzt auch schon mal sein 3. "Weizenbier" kaltstellt


----------



## Kruko (24. Oktober 2010)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> also zum Thema GT macht ja nx mehr:
> Habt Ihr Euch ernsthaft mal die letzten beide ModelljahrgÃ¤nge angesehen? Oder ist das wieder nur son nachgeplapperter Scheiss den "man ja so gehÃ¶rt hat"?
> Meiner Meinung ist GT endlcih wieder dabei eine eigene Marke zu entwickeln (evtl. war dieses Mal der Besitzerwechsel wirklich nicht die schlechteste Option - aber das kann ich nur mutmassen):
> 
> ...



Da hast Du mir aus der Seele gesprochen


----------



## tomasius (24. Oktober 2010)

So ein Thread hebt die Laune am Morgen doch ungemein. Vergessen sind grauen Wolken und Regentropfen.  

Leute, ich verstehe die ganze Aufregung wirklich nicht. Da möchte ein ambitionierter User dem Re-Issue eine Plastikveredelung zukommen lassen und alle schreien sofort auf. Das darf nicht sein! 

Ich bin übrigens durch meinen VHS Kurs "Kreative Serviettentechnik für Jung und Alt" auch auf eine Idee gekommen. Mein doch etwas prollig wirkendes Xizang soll demnächst verschönert werden. 

Derzeit tendiere ich zu diesem Motiv:







Und nun lasse Pulver rieseln! - Schwarzes! - Weißes Pulver soll aber auch ungemein cool wirken.

Tom


----------



## TigersClaw (24. Oktober 2010)

Tom, ja nee, is klaa 

Ich bin gespannt auf Dein Xizang im Diddl-Style )


----------



## ohneworte (24. Oktober 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Tom, ja nee, is klaa
> 
> Ich bin gespannt auf Dein Xizang im Diddl-Style )



Dann gestalte ich meines als "Bob, der Baumeister"!


----------



## TigersClaw (24. Oktober 2010)

Leeres Gerede. Ich will Taten sehen


----------



## ohneworte (24. Oktober 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Leeres Gerede. Ich will Taten sehen



Na dann fang mal an...


----------



## versus (25. Oktober 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Dann gestalte ich meines als "Bob, der Baumeister"!



shit, den wollte ich doch. dann eben hello kitty...


----------



## Manni1599 (25. Oktober 2010)

Die 101 Dalmatiner Edition habe ich schon:





Wurde übrigens vom echten Dalmatiner geprüft und für gut befunden!





Ist aber nur billiger Taiwansch.... , also bitte nicht weiter beachten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (28. Oktober 2010)

was für ein putziges kerlchen... aber im ernst, soll er doch bitteschön machen, um den rahmen ist es eh nicht schade und der einzige, ausser dem meinen, der wertzuwachs erzielen wird ist die #1


----------



## Davidbelize (28. Oktober 2010)

hoeckle schrieb:


> was für ein putziges kerlchen... aber im ernst, soll er doch bitteschön machen, um den rahmen ist es eh nicht schade und der einzige, ausser dem meinen, der wertzuwachs erzielen wird ist die #1



na da ist der doch schon nahe drann...nummer 3 von 500


http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=122638


----------



## hoeckle (28. Oktober 2010)

stimmt, die mbuk karre hatte ich vergessen...
also einigen wir uns

#1  hat noch keiner gesehen...
#2  vorführrahmen Eurobike, ifma und dutzende dreckige journalistenhände incl meiner...
#3  mbuk karre

alles andere ist entweder neuer schrott oder überbezahlter fahrender sondermüll....


----------



## Kruko (28. Oktober 2010)

No #3 ist nun auch schon durch tausend Hände gegangen.  Da sind wahrscheinlich mehr Fingerabdrücke drauf als auf No. #2, wo auch meine Fettfinger drauf sind 

Der wievielte Verkauf ist das jetzt??  Ich bin der Meinung, dass er mindestens zum 3. mal verkauft wird.


----------



## hoeckle (28. Oktober 2010)

nö, der wurde penibelst gereinigt, bevor er in der gruft in den mitgelieferten sarg gelegt wurde...




gt-heini schrieb:


> ... Da sind wahrscheinlich mehr Fingerabdrücke drauf als auf No. #2, wo auch meine Fettfinger drauf sind


----------



## huarache (1. November 2010)

Verdammt! 

Nachdem ihr mich hier volles Rohr mitgenommen habt auf euren Trip, bin ich jetzt beinahe jeden Tag dabei gewesen einen Plan für den Schrein zu machen ja! 

Ihr Typen könnt einen echt beschäftigen, soviel steht mal fest.

Also was meint ihr, ich dachte an einen schicken Holzrahmen mit 20 cm Tiefe. Der kann aber nicht so bleiben.

Schwarzer, roter oder blauer Samt als Auskleidung? Dann kann ich mich noch nicht entscheiden, ich hab nicht soviele Schlümpfe deswegen wollte ich die Happy Hippo Company um den Rahmen herum anordnen. Geht das klar oder ist das der Überfrevel? 

Darüber hinaus habe ich an lustige Blümchenhalter (wie die im Käfer) gedacht die ich an den Eyecatcherstellen anbastele. Da kann dann immer schicki ne flotte Blume reingesteckt werden. 

Als Boden hab ich mir Strandsand überlegt, der Rahmen soll dann stylisch drüber schweben, so an 0,20er Angelsehne angebammelt. Dann kann man in den Sand supigeile Räucherstäbchen stecken und abfackeln lassen. Das duftet gut und gibt der ganzen Sache den nötigen, jaaaaa, ich bin mit euch, den nötigen spirituellen Pfiff. 

Nicht zu vergessen, die Beleuchtung. Was auf jeden Fall angesagt ist der neuste geile LED-Kram. So in schönen warmweiß, hübsch versteckt hinter dem Gardinensaum der das gute Stück natürlich an Nicht-Feiertagen verdecken soll.

Also was meint ihr, eher prollig auf die zwölf oder ein bischen weniger statt mehr? Für die Emotionen und so. Es soll ja auch nix ablenken. 

Mmmhhhhh!?


----------



## versus (2. November 2010)

schade, wenn du versuchst komisch zu sein, klappt das nicht halb so gut, wie wenn du es ernst meinst. also auf ein neues.


----------



## huarache (3. November 2010)

versus schrieb:


> schade, wenn du versuchst komisch zu sein, klappt das nicht halb so gut, wie wenn du es ernst meinst. also auf ein neues.




Du nimmst mich nicht ernst was? Naja, halb so wild! Aber im Ernst, wenn ich dein traurig, nachdenkliches Gesicht auf deinem Profilfoto so betrachte, fürchte ich, dass du echt ne harte Nuss bist. Ich glaube ich gebe auf. Du hast gewonnen Leistungsträger der älteren Generation. 

Hat noch jemand einem Tip oder Vorschläge für den Schrein? Ich kann ja nur fragen wisst ihr, nicht das ihr mich wieder hänselt wenn das Teil sch**ße aussieht und nicht CI-konform ist oder sowas ... das macht dann nur traurig ... oder nachdenklich ... oder niedergeschlagen.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (3. November 2010)

Deine Beiträge sind echt schmerzhaft zu lesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (3. November 2010)

was aber noch schlimmer ist, er kennt jonny cash nicht....


hey versus, du alter sack, da hast gleich die retourkutsche für kingmoe bekommen....


----------



## planetsmasher (3. November 2010)

Bei diesem Thread passt ja auch "Hurt" definitiv am besten. Es tut nur noch weh...


----------



## zaskar-le (3. November 2010)

Könnte vielleicht jemand diesen unsäglichen Thread schließen? Mir fehlen hier leider die Rechte...


----------



## Kruko (3. November 2010)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Könnte vielleicht jemand diesen unsäglichen Thread schließen? Mir fehlen hier leider die Rechte...



Mir auch


----------



## TigersClaw (3. November 2010)

Lasst ihn bitte offen. Ich möchte Fotos von dem Schrein sehen


----------



## planetsmasher (3. November 2010)

@heini: ich dachte immer User mit nem "+" nach dem Nick, hätten Admin-Rechte? Wozu ist es denn dann gut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (3. November 2010)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> @heini: ich dachte immer User mit nem "+" nach dem Nick, hätten Admin-Rechte? Wozu ist es denn dann gut?



User mit dem Stern sind nur Freunde.  Mehr nicht.

Die Mods stehen oben rechts


----------



## planetsmasher (3. November 2010)

ist ja lustig und ich wunder mich neulich noch warum jetzt auf einmal so viele ein + haben. als wenn ich nicht wüsste wer meine freunde sind 
aber die bei mir mit + angezeigten wären auch genau die, die ich mir als mods wünschen würde.


----------



## Kruko (3. November 2010)

Vielleicht bist Du ja mal vergesslich und dann sieht Du es am + 

Aber danke für die Blumen


----------



## versus (3. November 2010)

hoeckle schrieb:


> was aber noch schlimmer ist, er kennt jonny cash nicht....
> 
> 
> hey versus, du alter sack, da hast gleich die retourkutsche für kingmoe bekommen....



schlimmer schon, verwunderlich nicht 

komm, das mit moe war ja nicht sooo schlimm. ich hatte den einfach irgendwie bei den 30+ aufm zettel, wohl aufgrund seiner durchweg weisen äusserungen


----------



## WildeSau (8. November 2010)

Leider entwickelte sich dieser Thread ja in eine völlig falsche Richtung.
Obwohl eigentlich nicht...
Da die Überschrift perfekt zu meinem Projekt passt, brauch ich
eure Hilfe bei der Wahl einer geeigneten Gabel.
Um es kurz zu machen, was passt ans Zaskar?
Bremse: HS33
Farbe: silber, schwarz oder weiß?
Modell:?
Beim stöbern im Netz hinsichtlich Technik, Preis/Leistung und Optik
bin ich bei der Magura Menja hängengeblieben.
Passt die mit 85mm Federweg und Einbauhöhe von 458mm?

Schuldigung für den Threadjack.


----------



## TigersClaw (8. November 2010)

Dazu müsstest Du uns das Baujahr Deines Rahmens verraten. Für ein 95er ist die Gabel zu lang, für ein 2005er eher zu kurz.


----------



## WildeSau (8. November 2010)

2007 Jubiläums Rahmen in L
Touren orientiert, viele km, hauptsächlich leichte Wald,Wiesen und Deichwege
extrem wenig Höhenmeter (Höchster Punkt auf 200km2 26m über NN)


----------



## TigersClaw (8. November 2010)

2007 gabs keinen Juni-Rahmen. Aber eine 100er Gabel sollte perfekt sein. Ich habe an meinem 2007er Team eine 2008er RS Reba Team mit 100mm.


----------



## Kruko (8. November 2010)

Jubi-Zaskar ist Model 2008 

Gabel wird passen. Der Rahmen verträgt Federgabeln bis 100 mm. Aber wieso willst Du da eine HS33 dran schrauben?? Der Rahmen ist doch für Scheibenbremsen ausgelegt. 

Zur Farbe. Was schweben Dir denn für Anbauteile vor?? Danach solltest Du Dir erst Gedanken über die Farbe der Gabel machen.

Ich wünsch Dir viel Spaß beim Aufbau


----------



## WildeSau (8. November 2010)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Jubi-Zaskar ist Model 2008



Uups, dachte der wär 2007 gebruzelt worden.
Ja warum HS33? Ich brauch ne Sorglos Bremse und fahr sicher nicht im
Grenzbereich. 
Regenfahrten werden konsequent gemieden. Ausflüge ins 
Mittelgebirge wie dem Harz sind selten.

Anbauteile dezent in schwarz,silber oder weiß.
Gutes Gewichts/Stabilitätsverhältnis erwarte ich von Syntace, Shimano XT 
(Kurbel,Pedale), Sram (X9,9.0 SL Shifter-> die Dinger liebe ich),Magura.

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (8. November 2010)

Na dann Gabel in der gleichen Farbe wie die Anbauteile 

Die HS33 ist mit Sicherheit eine Sorglosbremse. Ich habe selber mindestens 4 an meinen Rädern verbaut. Aber die Technik ist halt nicht mehr der Stand der Technik. Die Zeit, wo Scheibenbremsen anfallig waren sind auch lange vorbei. Ich habe bisher mit den Scheibenbremsen von Avid, Hope oder Shimano bisher keine Negativ-Erfahrungen gemacht. Sind in der Beziehung auch alles Sorglos-Bremsen


----------



## WildeSau (8. November 2010)

Ist ja nicht so das ich keine Scheibenbremse hätte.
An meinem Avalanche fahr ich seit 2006 und ca. 30Tkm ne Louise FR.
Brachiale Bremskraft trotz meiner 0,1t keine Frage.
Aber sie bedarf stetiger Pflege, jedesmal wenn ich mal wieder einen Platten hatte 
oder einen anderen Laufsatz einbaue muss ich ihr das Schleifen austreiben,
dazu kommen fehlende Abfarten, minimaler Autoverkehr,
höchstens paar Urlauber bei mir unterwegs. Das gefährlichste auf meinem
täglichen "Trail" sind Schafe. Und die lassen sich fast nicht aus der Ruhe bringen. 
Was ich damit sagen wollte, Bremsen gehört normal nicht zu meinem Repertoire.


----------



## Kruko (9. November 2010)

Magura-Scheibenbremsen habe ich bewusst außen vorgelassen  Das waren bisher auch die Bremsen, die die meiste Pflege benötigen. 

Ständig hängende Kolben und dadurch schleifen. 

Kommen mir nicht mehr ans Bike


----------



## salzbrezel (9. November 2010)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Magura-Scheibenbremsen habe ich bewusst außen vorgelassen  Das waren bisher auch die Bremsen, die die meiste Pflege benötigen.
> 
> Ständig hängende Kolben und dadurch schleifen.
> 
> Kommen mir nicht mehr ans Bike



Ooooh, hier muss ich mich doch mal einmischen. Bei mir ist es genau andersherum!

Meine Maguras (Julie, Louise 1-Kolben, Louise FR, früher noch Clara) sind mit Abstand das Beste was ich habe. Habe insgesamt noch nie Probleme gehabt (außer bei einer Clara mit undichtem Hebel > Garantie).

Sonst sind bei mir noch eine XTR und XT, sowie eine Hayes in Betrieb. Meine Formula Oro habe ich verkauft. XTR und Oro sind durch häufige Kolbenklemmer aufgefallen. Ich fahre viel im Winter und gerne auch schlammig, das mag das Ganze erklären. Mit den Maguras ist mir das aber noch nicht passiert. Den Shimanos fehlt es generell an Bremskraft. Die Hayes ist i.O., Bremskraft aber auch mäßig. Ich fahre alle mit 180er Scheiben vorne (Ausnahme XTR mit 203er), von daher vergleichbar.

Die Nicht-Maguras bin ich (oder liefen) alle nur wegen des Preises gefahren. Meine Experimente sind aber soweit vorbei, an Neuaufbauten kommt nichts anderes mehr als Magura.

@ Wildesau:
Beim Laufradwechsel kommt das Schleifen häufig von leicht verschiedenen Abmessungen der Scheibenaufnahme an der Nabe.


----------



## Kruko (9. November 2010)

@ Salzbrezel

So macht halt jeder seine Erfahrungen. Ich bin zur Zeit mit meiner XT 08 an meinem Winterrad super zufrieden. Kein Kolbenhänger und mehr als ausreichend Bremskraft.


----------



## nectar (9. November 2010)

Ehrlichgesagt empfinde ich die Neu-Justierung einer HS33 (nach einem Radwechsel) aufwendiger als die einer Scheibenbremse!
Wenn die Aufnahmen doch vorhanden sind- Warum nicht nutzen? Einige lassen sich an ihren Rahmen aufwendig Scheibenbremsaufnahmen anarbeiten- Selbst die Gabelsuche könnte sich unter Umständen vereinfachen!?


----------



## WildeSau (9. November 2010)

nectar schrieb:


> Wenn die Aufnahmen doch vorhanden sind- Warum nicht nutzen?



Diese Option ist auch nicht völlig vom Tisch.
Ach .... ich weiß auch nicht.


----------



## versus (9. November 2010)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> an Neuaufbauten kommt nichts anderes mehr als Magura.



meine marta sl funktioniert auch schon seit jahren völlig problemlos.



gt-heini schrieb:


> So macht halt jeder seine Erfahrungen. Ich bin zur Zeit mit meiner XT 08 an meinem Winterrad super zufrieden. Kein Kolbenhänger und mehr als ausreichend Bremskraft.



hope m4 sage ich nur  momentan mit abstand meine liebste bremse.
die alte 4-kolben xt funktioniert auch immer noch top, erreicht nur eben nicht die bremskraft der hope. die hayes am kona funktioniert auch problemlos, frisst aber beläge wie irr.



nectar schrieb:


> Ehrlichgesagt empfinde ich die Neu-Justierung einer HS33 (nach einem Radwechsel) aufwendiger als die einer Scheibenbremse!



word!


----------



## Kruko (10. November 2010)

versus schrieb:


> meine marta sl funktioniert auch schon seit jahren völlig problemlos.


Da kenne ich (und auch Du) hier jemanden, bei dem die Kolben auch ab und zu hängen.




versus schrieb:


> hope m4 sage ich nur  momentan mit abstand meine liebste bremse.



Finde ich auch  Ist auch mit einer der schönsten Bremsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wastegate (11. November 2010)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Magura-Scheibenbremsen habe ich bewusst außen vorgelassen  Das waren bisher auch die Bremsen, die die meiste Pflege benötigen.
> 
> Ständig hängende Kolben und dadurch schleifen.
> 
> Kommen mir nicht mehr ans Bike




Das halte ich für die.....Sorry.....blödeste Aussage die ich je in Bezug auf Disc Bremsen gehört habe.Nicht zu fassen so ein Müll 
Klar,jeder macht Erfahrungen.
Aber das Magura Bremsen die meiste Wartung benötigen halte (nicht nur ich) für ABSOLUTEN Nonsens.Au weia.....


----------



## Kruko (11. November 2010)

Wastegate schrieb:


> Das halte ich für die.....Sorry.....blödeste Aussage die ich je in Bezug auf Disc Bremsen gehört habe.Nicht zu fassen so ein Müll
> Klar,jeder macht Erfahrungen.
> Aber das Magura Bremsen die meiste Wartung benötigen halte (nicht nur ich) für ABSOLUTEN Nonsens.Au weia.....



Und das ist eine Aussage, die ich nicht brauchen kann. 

Ich hatte 2 Scheibenbremsen von Magura und hatte mit beiden Probleme. Das ist meine Erfahrung. Und die kann mir keiner nehmen.


----------



## TigersClaw (11. November 2010)

Ich habe 2 Martas. Die haben eigentlich nur ein Problem: wenn man das Rad auf die Seite legt, ziehen die Bremsen Luft. Eine echte Sorglos-Bremse ist dagegen die Saint, an 2 Bikes im Einsatz, und noch keine Probleme gehabt.


----------



## Kruko (11. November 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ich habe 2 Martas. Die haben eigentlich nur ein Problem: wenn man das Rad auf die Seite legt, ziehen die Bremsen Luft. Eine echte Sorglos-Bremse ist dagegen die Saint, an 2 Bikes im Einsatz, und noch keine Probleme gehabt.


----------



## ohneworte (11. November 2010)

Moin,

1x Magura Louise mit Problemen an der HR-Bremse (habe ich ausgetauscht)
1x Magura Marta - Sorglosbremse
1x Magura Marta SL - Sorglosbremse
1x Magura Marta SL Magnesium - Sorglosbremse
1x Avis Elixer CR Carbon - Sorglosbremse

Jetzt wird demnächst die neu XTR-Bremse von mir getestet ob sie genauso schlecht ist wie von der Bike Bravo getestet!

Aus Vertriebserfahrungen kann ich aber bestätigen das die Magura Julie HP sowie die Hayes Stroker echte Sorgenkinder darstellen!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## helgebernd (29. Oktober 2011)

Hallo an die "re-issue-Insider",
welchen Steuersatz würdet ihr denn empfehlen? Es soll eine vorhandene Gabel mit klassischen 1 1/8 Schaft verwendet werden. 

Gruß helgebernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (29. Oktober 2011)

Was bedeuted bei Dir klassisch??


----------



## helgebernd (29. Oktober 2011)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Was bedeuted bei Dir klassisch??



Normale Gabel wo man den Konusring des Steuersatzes aufschlägt. Hab mich mit integrierten Steuersätzen noch nicht auseinandergesetzt deshalb die komische Formulierung....


----------



## Kruko (29. Oktober 2011)

Dann ist es erstmal egal, welchen Steuersatz Du nimmst. Wichtig ist, dass es ein intergrierter Steuersatz nach Cane-Creek-Standard ist. Ich habe mit den Cane Creek IS 2 gute Erfahrungen gemacht


----------

